# art is subjective....



## escorial (Oct 2, 2016)

just watched vid's with Tracey Emin talking about her work because i went to see her work at the Tate.....and it's just a bed..i get her feelings and emotions regarding her work of art but it just did not work for me...would like to read other thoughts on the work....


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 2, 2016)

Not lovin it, Escorial... I am not a fan of this kind of "Art"... I am very traditional though, when it comes to Art... Part of the pleasure in viewing Art, is admiring the skill of the Artist, appreciating the way the Artist has mastered their craft...[JMO]....


----------



## PiP (Oct 2, 2016)

It doesn't work for me either. Esc. In fact, I think it is an insult to artists with 'real' talent.


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Not lovin it, Escorial... I am not a fan of this kind of "Art"... I am very traditional though, when it comes to Art... Part of the pleasure in viewing Art, is admiring the skill of the Artist, appreciating the way the Artist has mastered their craft...[JMO]....



yeah the artist has an idea and produces a work of art..i'm sure she has a traditional approach to and maybe it's just her interpretation is different...


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2016)

PiP said:


> It doesn't work for me either. Esc. In fact, I think it is an insult to artists with 'real' talent.



there was a woman painting outside  the Tate and it was a fine picture of the scene infront of her..i should have asked her what she thought about the exhibit..to get an exhibit like that it must be more than just talent...


----------



## Book Cook (Oct 3, 2016)

Cool. I leave my bed unmade throughout the day. Perhaps I'm not lazy, but artistic.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't find it to be visually appealing  but I do like that it's open for interpretation. However, there's too much introduced so my head is spinning in too many directions.

I love the genre of Experimental Photography. This is my idea of how a "bed scene" can be portrayed both ethereally and deep reaching. 

Is she in a dream state? Is she on the verge of waking or falling asleep?


----------



## NicK29 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hmmm yes, this is an interesting one. On a quick look I'm not a fan BUT I've always been told the role of art is to get a reaction - good or bad. So I suppose it has succeeded! 

On a side note, the MONA gallery here in Oz has many crazy artworks like this. Everyone gets an iphone to use as you go around so you can vote if you love or hate an artwork. Very interactive


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> I don't find it to be visually appealing  but I do like that it's open for interpretation. However, there's too much introduced so my head is spinning in too many directions.
> 
> I love the genre of Experimental Photography. This is my idea of how a "bed scene" can be portrayed both ethereally and deep reaching.
> 
> ...



looks like it's underwater to me......


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2016)

NicK29 said:


> Hmmm yes, this is an interesting one. On a quick look I'm not a fan BUT I've always been told the role of art is to get a reaction - good or bad. So I suppose it has succeeded!
> 
> On a side note, the MONA gallery here in Oz has many crazy artworks like this. Everyone gets an iphone to use as you go around so you can vote if you love or hate an artwork. Very interactive



they had recordings of peoples reaction to the work..some good/bad and some funny..yes a reaction was had by all......she has made a tent with all the names of people she has slept with..she seems a very self obsessed artist....


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> looks like it's underwater to me......



Love this interpretation. I can totally see this, too


----------



## escorial (Oct 6, 2016)

in the same room and billed as Tracie Emin and William Blake show is a bit of an odd pairing if you ask me.....


----------



## sigmadog (Oct 6, 2016)

escorial said:


> a very *self obsessed artist*....



The phrase is redundant.

The Art World, by which I mean the high-falutin' elite arbiters of what constitutes "ART" are just talking to themselves these days. The language they speak is one of provocation and narcissism, and if you don't "get it" then you are one of the great unwashed masses and therefore deserving of the disdain of the enlightened.

My greatest wish is for this type of art to be greeted by a mass, collective, "Meh." Maybe then these spoiled children posing as artists can get back to doing, well… art.


----------



## escorial (Oct 6, 2016)

It's not for me


----------



## NicK29 (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow that is crazy. Not something most of us would ever dream of doing!!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 8, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> in the same room and billed as Tracie Emin and William Blake show is a bit of an odd pairing if you ask me.....



It's unfathomable, in my opinion. She presents a photo of her bed. (I don't care where she sleeps or how. Sheer narcissism.) 

William Blake's drawings were poetical. He painted watercolours from works of Milton, Dante and Shakespeare. Still, he was not entirely sure of himself.

Is this gallery from Mars?



> Originally Posted by *sigmadog*
> 
> The Art World, by which I mean the high-falutin' elite arbiters of what constitutes "ART" are just talking to themselves these days. The language they speak is one of provocation and narcissism, and if you don't "get it" then you are one of the great unwashed masses and therefore deserving of the disdain of the enlightened.



Absolutely. Years back, I attended a showing at MOMA in Manhattan where the "elite arbiters" were discussing the intellectual significance of a painting before them.

It was a huge canvass painted white with a small black dot in its center.

 I was flabbergasted. Up to no good, I eased my way into the crowd feigning awe. Eventually a man asked me what I thought of the piece. 

I said "It represents a period in time.  This very point in time, as a matter of fact."
He studied the absurdity some more and said "I do think you have something here". 

What an opportunity!


​


----------



## escorial (Oct 8, 2016)

WB's watercoulurs are fantastic..some at the time believed they were subversive and they could have been right..most artists are to some extent...i to think she was very honured to be in the same room as his work...


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 8, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> think she was very honured to be in the same room as his work...



But Blake was surely turning over in his grave.


----------



## escorial (Oct 8, 2016)

from what i can pick up on most would say WB was the star of the show..so i think he would have enjoyed that


----------



## Likas (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, art is very subjective. When I look at modern art I tend to think, "Is this a joke? Are there actually people who think this is legitimate or do people simply try to make meaning out of nothing to look cultured?"


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2016)

the early works of Hirst were on the edge for me and i admired him but then he just went into production mode...my fav artist around now is Banksy...the concept the execution is so much apart of the art that it works on many levels for me....art can be so cool


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 9, 2016)

If it says anything to you other than, it's just a bed, it is art. The understanding of art is more than a century past technique and quality of workmanship, accuracy of portrayal and use of palette; perhaps Turner was the first to push the boundaries despite the claims of the French impressionists who seem to think it was they who discovered that light ruled the roost. My problem with modern art is the claim that all before was an irrelevance, of no consequence, they forget that they too will become passé and probably stay that way as who, in a hundred years, will care who Emin shagged or where those bloody butterflies came from - Still, Damian Hirst's neat rows of Smarties might still be edible...


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah tech and quality have been given over to a more art based conveyor belt approach...even Dada had artistic integrity in the creative aspect..as for Turner being the pioneer of modern art...i think he is deffo up there with a lot of what one could call an abstract approach to form and colour....i so like to listen to art students talking about new works of art and they always seem to fall back on the greats of the past as a comparison to knew stuff....but often watching the top selling artists  of today one could understand your pov on what came before is irrelevant to my influence...do you have a particular picture/s you admire the most Bloggsworth...?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 9, 2016)

The _Fighting Temeraire_, it is so much more than an illustration of a tug towing a hulk, it records the begininnings of the Industrial Revolution while changing the manner of painting itself.


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> The _Fighting Temeraire_, it is so much more than an illustration of a tug towing a hulk, it records the begininnings of the Industrial Revolution while changing the manner of painting itself.






cool...when you stand infront of a piece like that i find i'm lost for words...the best


----------



## escorial (Oct 15, 2016)

went back the Tate and listened to a talk about the bed...the crux was a bed is compatible with life and death and the pictures of WB encompass life and death..ok get that but i did notice she said wether you like the bed or not.....that struck me as an odd thing to come out with...enjoyed the gig and it was just a pov..so cool


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2016)

when in the city i often go the egg cafe and pretend to be a vegetarian for the day....they always have art for sale on the walls...alot of students and local artists from painting to photography and i'm always interested but never bought a work of art yet but this thursday i'm going the caladonia pub to watch a film and they to have art for sale on the walls...a picture has been hanging for over a year in the corridor leading to the toilets and the reason i have never bought it is because it's to big and i hope it's finaly sold when i go because i often spend so much time thinking about it when i come across it. I have my own collection of about 10 original works of art and i like them all but i have never met any of the artists that created them.


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2016)

bought this today for £8.50....a photograph from 40's/50's....


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2016)

would so like to see what works of art you may have bought and placed in your home or whether it be your own work a reprint or a piece by a person close to you..would like to see a picture and read a few lines why it just works for you as a piece of art...?


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 18, 2016)

Personally I don't get this new fangled modern art thing where there is just a lot of splashes of paint on a canvas... I mean that isn't art! There is no skill in that... monkeys and elephants can do that...

Also these weird art installations thingys where the "artist" does some where thing or another... it is just weird and creepy and I really don't see the art in it... *shudders*


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 18, 2016)

The problem with Tracy Emin's bed, is it is our interpretation of her vision which must, necessarily, differ; so we will never see what she saw. This is, of course, true of all art whether it be Delacroix or Damien Hirst, though Delacroix needs little interpretation, leaving us to admire the technique, not something that is true of modern art. Sometimes the art is in the artist's execution not in the completion; I have often found that the taking of the photograph provides more artistic satisfaction than the final print. The sheer joy of accomplishing something is sufficient unto itself.

"_I know what I like_" is great for decoration but not for education, for opening the mind to new avenues of understanding.


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2016)

my first port of call after going to see it was to check out her thoughts on the bed and my interpretation did change but not to the degree of now liking it...she has expressed her thoughts and reactions to the bed and still one will always have to decide what is modern/contemporary that works for you on a totally personal level.For me i can say i have never liked a work of art after disliking it but i could say that i have changed my opinion on a book or a song from disliked to like..yeah the saying i don't know if it's art but i know what i like is a universal experience and i to feel the creative side is important more than the finished piece.


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2016)

been watching  Grayson Perry the first potter to win the turner prize..had a look at his work and it's provocative...all the things you expect from today's artists....i wonder what would we make of van gogh and all the other artists that have never been seen in today's media hype..would we still like their work...yes probably


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 26, 2016)

Having just looked at some of his (Grayson Perry) work... the only word that comes to mind is disturbed...


----------



## escorial (Dec 26, 2016)

The Fantastical said:


> Having just looked at some of his (Grayson Perry) work... the only word that comes to mind is disturbed...




is that a good thing in your book..?


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 26, 2016)

escorial said:


> is that a good thing in your book..?



Nooooo.... I like art that I can just look at. That takes me to another place/time/world and is calm and peaceful and if possible filled with the Perfect Nowness of things. I love Xu Beihong's work. 

Some examples would be -



Double Happiness



Six Galloping Horses



Ten Horses in Spring Mountains


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2017)

van gogh was influenced by japanese art...i like it's direct approach to the subject matter but find it to sparse..it doe's have class though


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 5, 2017)

escorial said:


> van gogh was influenced by japanese art...i like it's direct approach to the subject matter but find it to sparse..it doe's have class though



Sparse? I guess I can see how one might think so if you compare it to western art but... What one has to understand is the unlike most western art Chinese and Japanese art are not about what the image contains but what it means. 

Take Xu Beihong's paintings above. The story of the paintings are in the expressions of the animals and the meaning is layers upon layers of symbolic meaning in Chinese culture and history and literature and... I guess what I mean is that the art and magic of Chinese and Japanese art is in the understanding.


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2017)

i get that...the work is the essence of the subject and your pov...about comparing it with western art is a valid one..which is where i'm at with it...i think western art has evolved and the pace of change with japanese and chinese art has been more subdued...i'm thinking more about the 20th century art than a historical context.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh I don't think that at all... I think that Chinese art has done what modern western art has failed to do and that is keep a history and a universal context to itself. If you look at a piece of modern western art it is all about personal perspectives where as with Chinese art there is often a universal meaning in the works. It is brought there by thousands of years of history. A image of a horse isn't just a horse but it has meaning in terms of some poem by a person from the Ming dynasty and Mythical meaning and just all of this stuff (more than I can mention) that you can share with someone else looking at it.


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 6, 2017)

Xu Beihong's 6 galloping horses (1942) closely references an original painting of 8 galloping horses done during King Mu's reign in the Zhou Dynasty  (976-922 BC ). You just can't compare with that kind of cultural weight behind the symbolism of an image.

I think one of the biggest differences is that in Western Art someone has to teach you what the history of the painting is, and what the symbolism for that painting means, while in Japanese / Chinese art everyone knows all the references already. So it becomes like a visual shorthand for a wealth of information, that you can interpret easily if you know the language.


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2017)

i think that is one of the fundamental differences about japanese/chinese art is the historical context you need to be aware of were as western art is built more on a less unified approach to the work....i don't have much exposure or seek out contemporary art coming out of both places but what i have seen has only been from the media and not a physical experience...without googling i'm thinking polka dot and a guy who has been put in jail for his art.


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2017)

it's just come to me...what is your POV on yoko ono's arwork..?


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 6, 2017)

escorial said:


> it's just come to me...what is your POV on yoko ono's arwork..?



Being Japanese there is obviously some Asian influence in her work, but I think it is far more rooted in a Western paradigm and even more so in the Hippie movement of the 60's. It feels like she has never never moved out of that love, peace, and war must end mindset. Not that on some level it isn't still relevant - we don't have peace, war is still present and as a species we excel at hating each other for spurious reasons - however it feels dated, stuck in a mindset that isn't entirely relevant any more, even if the ideals still are.


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2017)

reads like a contradiction but i get the jist...cool


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 6, 2017)

Basically no-one sits around naked singing Kumbaya while under the influence of certain herbals anymore - so that paradigm is dated and irrelevant. The ideals of the hippie movement are still relevant. How we express them and attempt to realise them has changed. Now we go to conferences and post awareness campaigns on social media.


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2017)

one can find artists who have gone through many periods of change in their  work or find a more steadfast rigid approach...for example Picasso and the latter Lowry...it's a tuff one...


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ok so is this 2016 installation an illustration of a unique identifying style which makes a particular artist's work immediately recognisable or is it dated? 

There are three identical mounds of dirt labelled country a, country b, country c arranged in front of a poster.




this is the poster:



It was created in the 60's by Yoko Ono and John Lennon.


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2017)

i would compare it to many singing artists who sing their old tunes because the fans want it......some artists evolve while others stay put


----------



## escorial (Jan 20, 2017)

Just bought this...Just a small picture but nice to look at


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 20, 2017)

It's teeny tiny!


----------



## escorial (Jan 20, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> It's teeny tiny!




it's only just bigger than my mobile....one of those pic's you can put anywhere and build up your clutter


----------



## escorial (Jan 21, 2017)

i like to find works that appeal to me...this small print was by Joan Wanklyn who use to illustrate Ladybird books..it just makes me like the stuff more


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 22, 2017)

Illustrations are sometimes really stunning.


----------



## escorial (Jan 22, 2017)

yes F.....becoming emotionaly atached to another persons creativity is a high


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2017)

Just seen this amongst Picasso's an Lowry's at the Tate


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2017)

Take this one home to


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2017)

Must bring screwdriver next time I come


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

Had another look at the most expensive book I'll ever see yesterday...


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

i wonder about the book above..do i admire the price tag or artwork...the prints are stunning but so are many other books similar...


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 28, 2017)

What book was it?


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

In March 2000 Sheikh Saud Al-Thani of Qatar purchased a copy of _The Birds of America_ at a Christie's auction for $8.8 million, a record for any book at auction.[SUP][31][/SUP]
In December 2010, _The Economist_ magazine estimated that, adjusted for inflation, five of the ten highest prices ever paid for printed books were paid for copies of _Birds of America_.[SUP][32][/SUP] Of the 120 copies known to survive, only thirteen are held in private collections.[SUP][33][/SUP] In March 2000 the Fox-Bute copy sold at Christie's (New York) for $8,802,500.[SUP][34][/SUP][SUP][35][/SUP]In December 2005 an unbound copy, the Providence Athenaeum Set,[SUP][35][/SUP] sold, again at Christie's (New York), for $5.6 million.[SUP][36][/SUP]
On 6 December 2010, a complete copy of the first edition was sold in London at Sotheby's for £7,321,250[SUP][37][/SUP] (approximately $11.5 million)[SUP][38][/SUP] during the sale of Magnificent Books, Manuscripts and Drawings from the Collection of Frederick, Second Lord Hesketh. The winning bid was a record auction price for a printed book and was placed by London-based art dealer Michael Tollemache, who outbid three others during the auction.[SUP][38][/SUP] According to the provenance details reported by the auction house, the copy's original owner was Henry Witham of Durham, listed as subscriber 11 in Audubon's _Ornithological Biography_; the first volume of the set bears a presentation inscription from Witham's wife, dated 24 June 1831.[SUP][37][/SUP] Lord Hesketh had bought the copy from a descendant of Witham at a Christie's auction on 3 July 1951, paying £7,000.[SUP][37][/SUP]
On 20 January 2012 a complete copy of the first edition was sold by heirs of the Fourth Duke of Portland at Christie's auction house in Manhattan for $7.9 million. The buyer was identified only as "an American collector who bid by phone." The sale brought to 120 the number of copies known to have survived – 107 in institution collections and 13 in private hands.[SUP][39][/SUP]


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Amen!!
I want to see work that is CLEARLY beyond my skilsets, whether it be music , photography painting, sculpting. I want to be dazzled!:icon_shaking2:


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

1Zaslowcrane1 said:


> Amen!!
> I want to see work that is CLEARLY beyond my skilsets, whether it be music , photography painting, sculpting. I want to be dazzled!:icon_shaking2:



i'm often dazzled when i get on board the dazzle ferry....


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh my! That is a bright bright bright ferry! 

The paintings in _The Birds of America_ are quite beautiful!


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

the ferry was commission by peter blake...the man who done the sgt..pepper album


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2017)

i've been looking and admiring Emile Nolde works but i find that the man himself was a vile person...it's a strange feeling but would you let your personal feelings influence a desire to enjoy great works of art....


----------



## Thaumiel (Jan 29, 2017)

A fair few years back I went to the national portrait gallery with my then girlfriend. I have to admit it wasn't my choice to be there and I didn't have the biggest appreciation for anything that was there at the time. 

One piece still sticks out in my mind though. It was one of the _Self '_portraits' by Marc Quinn. He'd made a silicone cast of his head, filled it with his own blood and frozen it to produce a sculpture. If anything I was impressed by the commitment of using ten pints of his own blood to make one of these as well as producing a more up to date one every five years.


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2017)

man that is one vile piece of artwork..art is amazing..here i much prefer the experience of the viewer than the work..that's so cool dude...


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 30, 2017)

Ewwwww!!! That is all that is. It is one of those pieces of "artwork" that I am not sure is art but rather a cry for some help.


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm also not certain that it's art; but that is what they said about Jackson Pollack, wasn't it? Not my cup of tea, but well, hell, it might be someone's...


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 30, 2017)

Jackson Pollack falls under my "cry for help" folder I am afraid to say... but if people like that, they can have at it! lol


----------



## escorial (Jan 31, 2017)

Jackson bollocks some might say but I like his stuff..seen a couple over the years and some can splash the paint about and just make it work...this art thing is so diverse and that's it biggest appeal......


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2017)

Just took a 30 min walk to the beach to view Anthony gormleys statues placed all over the beach...




I like them.....


----------



## escorial (Feb 24, 2017)

What a pleasant experience I had when looking at the exhibition at the Bluecoat Liverpool in celebration of 300 years and showing works from many past exhibitors. A drawing  by Ray Walker from a study of one of his mutuals.The last time I seen his work was 89 or 87..A long time ago...


----------



## escorial (Mar 19, 2017)

walking from a to b on a regular basis from the train station to the shops etc...i often notice what people have in their gardens and statues ornaments on display in a vestibule or window sill and sometimes the works of art hanging on the walls. Often just a fleeting glance but i build up this image of a person and not the people who live in there..the car and the colour of the paint and the flowers i think are a joint decision but it's the art work that stands out for me and what i often realise is that there is far more modern,abstract pieces than your more classical style knocking about.I've lived in mainly working class areas and middle class areas of the city and i would put the working class style in the classical and the middle class as the more abstract modern style....not a steadfast rule but still a notion i'm comfortable with and i do wonder what is the most influential thing in art..individuality or group mentality.


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

nearly bought a picture in a charity shop the other day..it was a picture of mick jagger..just his face..i think it was painted over a poster image but it really did show his face in a very expressive form..representational,expressionist....you can pick any words to describe a work of art that works for you but i decided not to buy it because i'm not that keen on faces but i liked it..i could have lived with it and enjoyed it..it was only a couple of quid...maybe if i knew the artist and had a feel for what they were about i could relate to the painting more..personalities in art work for me..like the story of van gogh,peter droig...often i'm influenced by the persona more than the image they produce and if the two come together it can be a great experience....how many people have pictures on their walls that are by artists they have no idea about but just like the image..which is cool but would they like it more or less if they new something of the person who painted it..


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2017)

often in the city library they have exhibits in the foyer and last week a series of coloured photographs of goals..some painted and some goal posts from one end of the country to the other..my fav was one in glasgow next to an industrial backdrop and the posts were just standing there paint peeling and the grass overgrown...picked up a card and it had the photographers details but i've misplaced it and i hope it's still on the next time i go because i really enjoyed his subject matter....if you stick in urbangoals the twitter page comes up..worth a look



can't find the one i like but this is just as good....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Apr 9, 2017)

Modern art is a joke. It is not art. And it is not conceptional art either, that would imply that there is profound thinking behind it. There is none. If there is, I must be an artist by heart, because my bed looks like that everyday. It is a disgrace and it's embarrassing. 

There was a kid who left his glasses on the floor of a modern art exhibition and people cornered around them, admiring the 'artistry.' Comes to prove it is a load of shit, to be frank. It is pretencious, and try to disagree with them - they will call you uncultured, unable to comprehend "art." It is not art, it is pretenciousness at it's best. It requires no talent, no creativity. The main ingredients for art, and they don't have it.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2017)

what is art of merit to you OP...?


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Apr 10, 2017)

I appreciate capability, inventiveness and creativity.


----------



## who me? (May 2, 2017)

escorial said:


> just watched vid's with Tracey Emin talking about her work because i went to see her work at the Tate.....and it's just a bed..i get her feelings and emotions regarding her work of art but it just did not work for me...would like to read other thoughts on the work....
> 
> 
> View attachment 15636




all art is subjective
which makes it political
majority rules  determine what is art and how good it is

there is no logical way to order art so that we can all agree that A>B>C 
and when we do it ourselves often we even find A>B>C>A which is a logical fallacy


----------



## escorial (May 2, 2017)

Yeah majority is the deciding factor...even if it takes many years from conception...art in many forms can travel into the future before the majority can eventually become enlightened​...cool man


----------



## John 3 (May 24, 2017)

This reminds me of something that is supposed to be true, I’d like to think it is.

In the Tate Gallery was a piece of ‘art’ composed of a brick wall, nothing else but a wall. An old guy was standing in front of it shaking his head
 An attendant approached him.
“Can I help you sir?
“That’s crap” answered the old guy.
“That sir is a sculpture by Sebastian Peasmould”
“Still crap mate”
“I take that you are an expert on fine art sir” sniffed the attendant.
“Nah mate, I’m a bricklayer”


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2017)

Article in the Liverpool Echo about Anthony gormley not ok with his statues being painted and wants the council to remove the paint..for a while people have dressed them and added to them and they have that open and accessible feel about them being on a beach an all..it's a similar thing that the statue lambbanana inspired many smaller ones were produced and decorated by different people an placed around the city..I think it's an interesting concept myself...


----------



## escorial (Jun 23, 2017)

Today or tomorrow...been looking forward to this one that starts today


----------



## sas (Jun 23, 2017)

escorial said:


> Today or tomorrow...been looking forward to this one that starts today
> View attachment 18557




Why that time span? Why not 1919-1939, between wars? Hmmm. Intriguing. Did the year 1933 signal the beginning of Nazi ideology? Too bad Hitler did not stick to art. Fill us in, after you attend. Thanks for sharing. sas


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 13, 2017)

I would like to know what all the objects next to bed represent to her, I swear there's a bong there also...


----------



## escorial (Jul 13, 2017)

JonathanD said:


> I would like to know what all the objects next to bed represent to her, I swear there's a bong there also...



You can see her on YouTube talking in depth about it... can't recall the bongo when I saw it..I like her work but just not keen on this one


----------



## escorial (Jul 13, 2017)

Just looked at image..it might be the small table type stool that is the bongo


----------



## escorial (Jul 30, 2017)

Took a pic of the net but can't seem to upload here..it was of the statue of elanor Rigby and behind it an artist/vandalism depending on your pov..sprayed a pair of angel wings..the council already cleaned it hence the pic of the Internet...recently Anthony gormley complained about his statues being painted on the beach..a while back a statue called lambanana had replicas produced an they where painted and placed around the city...it's an odd one but I reckon it gives a work another life..maybe using another artist work to impose your thing onto it is wrong but producing replicas close by an see what transpires is the way to go...


----------

